# Implantation bleeding after FET



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi
I'm 3dp5dt, medicated cycle. 1dp5dt I got a bleeding that I thought was implantation bleeding. However it continued throughout 2dp5dt and this morning it was really heavy, more like a period. It eased of around lunchtime, 48-50 hours after it started. It seems early for my period to come, but to much blood to just be an implantation bleed (I hear it's supposed to be more like a spotting or pink streak). Did anyone else experience anything like it?


----------



## marisse (Aug 24, 2013)

Hello, that's very unusual. At 3dp5dt it could have been implantation bleeding, but that shouldn't last for more than 1 day and it shouldn't be heavy red bleeding. How did the fet turn out?


----------



## MoM11 (Nov 18, 2015)

mwaris
Thanks for replying! It ended up a BFN, seems like it was he period straight away. Very strange to get it so early...


----------

